# Hat care label information



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Is the information required on a Tshirt tag similar to those required on a hat?

Is there sites where we can check what is actually required?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here: Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

paulo said:


> Is the information required on a Tshirt tag similar to those required on a hat?


Yes, the textile labelling laws that affect both are the same. The only (slight) differences will come down to the difference in the article (hats don't have a neck hole for example).


----------

